# Lee and Tiffany Join Carbon Express



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

*Lee and Tiffany Lakosky Join Team Carbon Express®*
Lakoskys Plan to Create Mayhem in the Archery Industry With Technically Advanced Carbon Express® Arrows

Flushing, Michigan – Carbon Express®, a leader in arrow technology, innovation and precision is proud to announce the addition of Lee and Tiffany Lakosky to the Carbon Express Pro Staff. The husband and wife hunting team are well known for the wildly popular program, The Crush with Lee and Tiffany, one of the highest rated shows in outdoor television. 

“Both Lee and I are excited to join Team Carbon Express and look forward to shooting the company’s newest series of technically advanced precision arrows, the Mayhem™ and Piledriver™. Our past experience with Carbon Express has been very positive and we’ve come to know and trust the quality craftsmanship and precision of their arrows,” remarked Tiffany Lakosky. 

“Together we spend over 250 days a year in the field and require equipment that works as hard as we do. Carbon Express arrows deliver the consistent performance and precision we demand,” stated Lee Lakosky.

“We are honored to have Lee and Tiffany join the Carbon Express Pro Staff,” stated Stephen Graham, the company’s Director of Marketing. “Not only are the Lakoskys accomplished hunters, but they are exceptional ambassadors for the sport of archery. We believe this new relationship not only benefits Carbon Express, but the continued education and growth of our great sport,” continued Graham.

Tiffany’s arrow of choice is the Carbon Express Mayhem series which is engineered to deliver the ultimate combination of speed, accuracy and penetration – setting a new standard for all-around hunting performance.

Lee’s arrow of choice is the Carbon Express PileDriver series which delivers the ultimate in penetration. The PileDriver series is the heaviest arrow in the Carbon Express line to create maximum kinetic energy and greater knock down power.

About Carbon Express®
Carbon Express®, an Eastman Outdoors Inc. brand, is the leading manufacturer of high performance carbon hunting and target arrows and arrow components for hunters and target shooters. For more information or customer service visit www.carbonexpressarrows.com, or call 800.241.4833.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Great*

Great....now we can pay more money for them so they can buy a farm!
So sick of these people.Can I just buy an arrow or target without somebodys name on it or fancy camo?I bet they will work just the same.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

dillio67 said:


> Great....now we can pay more money for them so they can buy a farm!
> So sick of these people.Can I just buy an arrow or target without somebodys name on it or fancy camo?I bet they will work just the same.


they are making their money good for them. we all have choices to buy what we want. and if I want to buy something because it has somebodies name on it good for me, and if I don't then good for me too. we all tend to criticize mike waddel and lee and tiif, or who ever else for putting their names on everything, but if I were in their shoes I would too. Soo lee and tiff go get your money!


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

dillio67 said:


> Great....now we can pay more money for them so they can buy a farm!
> So sick of these people.Can I just buy an arrow or target without somebodys name on it or fancy camo?I bet they will work just the same.


with you 100% on this one man


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

japple said:


> they are making their money good for them. we all have choices to buy what we want. and if I want to buy something because it has somebodies name on it good for me, and if I don't then good for me too. we all tend to criticize mike waddel and lee and tiif, or who ever else for putting their names on everything, but if I were in their shoes I would too. Soo lee and tiff go get your money!


with you 100% on this one bud! i would love to be in their shoes.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Not surprising...Carbon Express makes the Maxima in a Mathews edition. Lee and Tiff are Mathews shooters. Now they've joined forces with a Mathews supporting company. Maybe they'll introduce the all NEW "The Crush" edition arrow for them soon. Then after saying "BBD" 10 times they can say they "Crushed him" with their Carbon Express The Crush arrow.:wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dillio67 said:


> Great....now we can pay more money for them so they can buy a farm!
> So sick of these people.Can I just buy an arrow or target without somebodys name on it or fancy camo?I bet they will work just the same.


come on now...lets be fair!

CE makes arrows in all price ranges. 

its called choices,,I recommend you choose something without a name on it!!!


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

if some ones name is on it like there's, micheal, ted's or who ever the product will still be sold and bought. you support your fav. some people will support them too.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, I am trashing all my other arrows and buying CX now that Lee and Tiffany are on board! They make Fred Bear look like a novice.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Longbow42 said:


> Wow, I am trashing all my other arrows and buying CX now that Lee and Tiffany are on board! They make Fred Bear look like a novice.


guys this is nothing new..the first batch of xx78 I ever purchased had Chuck Adams picture on them and they were in the new MO bottom land camo.


no one tried to compare Lee to Fred....


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Lee + Tiffany = Sour Grapes for many. Guys.....they work for everything they have. What is wrong with that? I commend them for making a living doing what they love. How many of you are willing to throw your career down the drain and pursue a dream? Not me....I am not brave enough. My hats off to them!:darkbeer:


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Lee + Tiffany = Sour Grapes for many. Guys.....they work for everything they have. What is wrong with that? I commend them for making a living doing what they love. How many of you are willing to throw your career down the drain and pursue a dream? Not me....I am not brave enough. My hats off to them!:darkbeer:


+1 :cheers:


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

i only wish i was lucky enough to have my name all over the hunting community! they have worked hard to get what they have and i am sure they will continue to try for more. that is the true american way, is it not? believe it or not without these hunting celebs, anti-hunting organizations would be one foot up on us. just look at what ted nugent alone has done for our sport! he goes to bat for hunting every chance he gets and i am sure waddel, lee, tiffany and many more do the same.


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

I buy no arrow, bow, sight, ect... based on the TV hunter that promotes them. They change when the money changes. I will use my setup until it no longer works for me. I get my info from people I know/respect. I will leave it at that.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

coxva said:


> I buy no arrow, bow, sight, ect... based on the TV hunter that promotes them. They change when the money changes. I will use my setup until it no longer works for me. I get my info from people I know/respect. I will leave it at that.


Amen! TV Hunter, Pro, etc... Follow the trail of $$... 


BUT! With that said, if they wanted to pay me enough $$ to follow that trail, I'd do it too.. :tongue:


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Carbon Express produces arrows for everyone in every price range. My goodness I've seen CX arrows for sale at walmart for cryin out loud I really enjoy Lee and Tiff, had a chance to chat with them on here and they seem like (and I can't imagine why they would be anything else) normal everyday people. I am for sure a whitetail freak and was before Lee and Tiff ever shot there first video and I know the time, work and prep. that goes into consistantly knocking down quality deer and I can tell you without a doubt that they do not have some super immunity from this. They work hard put thier time in and deserve everything they get. I say good for them, but I'm still jealous:wink:


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Lee and Tiff*

They are the hottest thing going on the hunting circuit. Why would"nt CE use them as sponsors. It's all about the money people. Good for them! Hey they are fun to watch and own some great hunting properties. Besides if you buy a product solely on the basis of who shoots them without trying it for yourself...well that's your fault. Merry Christmas to all and all a good hunting season!


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

*Carbon Express® Pro Staff Ready to Engage January 3rd 2010*

Flushing, Michigan – Carbon Express®, a leader in arrow technology, innovation and precision announced that their new Carbon Express pro staff members Lee and Tiffany Lakosky, Don and Kandi Kisky, Rick and Julie Krueter and the Legends of the Fall team will officially join the Carbon Express Pro staff effective January 3rd 2010. 

As members of the 2010 Carbon Express Prostaff, all will be shooting the new series of CX arrows and will be on hand at the ATA Show in Columbus to help promote Carbon Express.

About Carbon Express®
Carbon Express®, an Eastman Outdoors Inc. brand, is the leading manufacturer of high performance carbon hunting and target arrows and arrow components for hunters and target shooters. For more information or customer service visit www.carbonexpressarrows.com, or call 800.241.4833.


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*Lee and Tiff*

I can't beleive someone said Fred Bear can't hold a candle to Lee and Tiffany. Do you really beleive this?


----------



## Gtantegewinu (Dec 21, 2009)

Promotion is the key to sustainability. 

You need to promote to grow. 

I don't see the problem with them helping expand the market for the sport or for a company that is trying to grow its share of the market.

Choose another brand if you prefer not to have Lee and Tiff sponsoring the brand.


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll still be shooting my Easton arrows. Cause after all, I never bought them based on who shot them. I love em and that's what I'll be shooting.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

3-d man said:


> I can't beleive someone said Fred Bear can't hold a candle to Lee and Tiffany. Do you really beleive this?


Now that's funny no matter who you are...:tongue:

CX is a great brand, with , or without celebrity sponsorship. Having said that, Victory, and Carbon Force are just as good, and less money. I don't subscribe to any hunting/fishing channels because as an avid outdoors man, I'm in the field instead of watching people pretend they are in the field. You know...high fence..."Ranches"..."Public Streams"...give me a break...

Anyhow, good for them..funny thing is...when you are nobody, and have no money, you have to buy everythng...when you are somebody, and have money, companies give you equipment for free. I speak from experience in a different genre...


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow this would be great if carbon express made their products in the USA!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

gnam said:


> Wow this would be great if carbon express made their products in the USA!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


How about a :thumbs_up for CE sponsoring this site.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> How about a :thumbs_up for CE sponsoring this site.


or a :thumbs_up for making great flying arrows.

besides eastons select few arrows what other arrow brands are USA?


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

:thumbs_up for sponsoring this site :thumbs_do for sponsoring the American workers


----------



## cabohoyt (Jun 8, 2009)

I buy what works best for me, it just happens to be CE. I'm not mad at them for getting paid. Oh yeah, how many of you have a football jersey with your favorite players name on it. I have a Peyton Manning one. Do you drive a Chevy because you want to, or because your fav Nascar driver drives one.


----------



## Infntry012 (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with with all of you in a way or two but the bottom line is you buy what works for you and if you dont then you shouldnt be in this sport. Pick up chess! I think all of you Mathews haters especially dont like Lee and Tiff, but cmon how can you be mad at that Pretty Face.


----------



## WEBEJAMIN1 (May 23, 2004)

Its all marketing, its not that the product is better, its that it makes you think it will give you the edge


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just one more product for them to thank at the end of 5 minutes of hunting on their 30 minute infomercial.


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

gnam said:


> Wow this would be great if carbon express made their products in the USA!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


Amen to that! Easton only has two arrows that are made out of the states and I wish they would bring them back. Whish everyone thought that way!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

You guys crack me up and disgust me at the same time with your self-righteousness. ukey:ukey:

How many others pimp (endorse) products in other industries and you guys go ahead pay for that but nnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooo not in the archery community no one is allowed to make a little $$$ off of a sport we all love. But it is okay for all of us to pay for Tiger Wood's (sex-capades) billions in endorsement for non-archery related endorsements and some of the other stellar endorsees, i.e. Kobe Bryant (rape, allegedly), Michael Phelps (drugs), A-Rod (steroids), and the list goes on and on.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*well carbon express*

carbon express price going up now and i use to like them, don't know i will continue using them now.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Double Lung 'Em said:


> You guys crack me up and disgust me at the same time with your self-righteousness. ukey:ukey:
> 
> How many others pimp (endorse) products in other industries and you guys go ahead pay for that but nnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooo not in the archery community no one is allowed to make a little $$$ off of a sport we all love. But it is okay for all of us to pay for Tiger Wood's (sex-capades) billions in endorsement for non-archery related endorsements and some of the other stellar endorsees, i.e. Kobe Bryant (rape, allegedly), Michael Phelps (drugs), A-Rod (steroids), and the list goes on and on.



I don't care for anybody that spends 20 minutes thanking sponsors in a 30 minute program. Or in Lee's case saying some idiotic new weekly catch phrase like he just learned a new word.

They might be great people in person and a hoot to talk to but weekly infomercials about hunting products I find annoying. I don't care whom the tool the camera is point at.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

neo71665 said:


> I don't care for anybody that spends 20 minutes thanking sponsors in a 30 minute program. Or in Lee's case saying some idiotic new weekly catch phrase like he just learned a new word.
> 
> They might be great people in person and a hoot to talk to but weekly infomercials about hunting products I find annoying. I don't care whom the tool the camera is point at.


I guess you don't watch sports (especially nascar) on TV very much, every commercial someone is pimping something. In nascar as soon as the race is over the driver rattles off 50 different sponsors in under a minute.

I guess to some it is acceptable in other "professions" but not archery.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Double Lung 'Em said:


> I guess you don't watch sports (especially nascar) on TV very much, every commercial someone is pimping something. In nascar as soon as the race is over the driver rattles off 50 different sponsors in under a minute.
> 
> I guess to some it is acceptable in other "professions" but not archery.




Nope, I don't like sports and can't stand pro auto racing at all.


----------



## THEPROSTAFFER (Mar 25, 2008)

*Lee and Tiffany*

Thats just great. But don't worry boys and girls, in a year or two someone else will give $2 more to shoot their arrows and there will be another announcement. Real hard to buy into some of the TV stars product choices, it's all about the money not about the quality of the product line!!!!!


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*never seen*

never seen more people than them shoot deer in the ass......
Those carbon arrows better be tough


----------

